# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  حال إعدادي هندسة المطرية

## م. بسمة

[poet font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
كُلُ دَقةٍ من الساعةِ تُؤلِمُني=وكأن العَقرب يَلدَغُني
أالوَقتُ واسعٌ أم=كلُ الوَقتِ لا يُغني
أتألمُ عندَ فَواتِ ثانيةٍ=وأَّمَلُ من قضاءِ أُخرتَينِ
أَسلامٌ على قلبي وراحتهِ=أم على عقلي ورضوانِ
أملذةٌ في لُعبةٍ أم=في مُذاكرةِ الدرسِ
أكُلُ وقتي للهوِ=أم بالمذاكرةِ أُمسي
هذا هو سَبَبُ ألميَّ=ولهذا يتحركُ قَلمي
أأُحَرِكَهُ في كتابةِ الشِعرِ=أم في حُلُولِ لوغاريتمِ
مُضطرِبَةٌ جداً =كأن فكري مُنعَدِمِ
وكُلُ هذا سَبَبُهُ حَسنٌ=دُكتورِ التكاملِ الفَذِ
يَتَحدثُ العربية الفُصحَىَّ=فهو من دونِنا شَّاذِ
وآخرٌ يأتي بَعدهُ اسمهُ=كالزعيمِ مصطفى
يتكلَمُ من أرنبةِ أنفِهِ=وكأنَهُ مَلِكُ الهُدىَّ
يَظُنُ نفسَهُ عالِماً=وكلامهُ يناقِضُ طارِقا
فكيف لك يا مصطفى=أن تَبُث الشَكَ في عقلِنا
وأتى الحاسِبُ =ولَيتَهُ ما أتىَّ
ثُمَ أتت الرياضَةُ البَارِحه=وكيف أصِفُ حالي في إمتِحانِها
فَرُفِعَ القلمُ عن ورقَتِها =وقَدمَ إعتذاراً عن حَلِها
وإذا بعينيّ ترىَّ المُعيدُ=قادِماً يُريدُ الورَقَةِ زاعِقاً
وما أدركتُ ما حدث=حتى بعدَ حُدُوثهِ لاحِقاً
ووَجَدتُ نفسي في مَركِبٍ=تَسبَحُ في أرجاءِ الكُليةِ
وأيقنتُ أنها تسري =في نَهرِ دُموعِ الدُفعَةِ
وقتُها أيقَنتُ ما حدث=وتَذكرتُ عُنوَانِ القصيدة
وأُفَكِرُ في إمتحان الكمياءِ=ومسائلُهُ وهكذا
أسأستطيعُ حَلهُ أم	=سوف يكونُ مِثلُ كَذا
والفِزياء تليهِ مُباشرةً=نَظري وعَملي مُنَاظَرةً
وسأقِفُ أمامَ أُستاذَتي=تسألُني في المحاضَرةِ
أسيكونُ سؤالُها سهلاً=أم مِثلُ الباقي!!!مَعذِرةً
أسأُجاوِبُ عليهِ قادِرةً=أم أتصبَبُ عَرقاً خائفةً
وهُناك قصةٌ أُريدُ	=أن أقُصُها
عن معملِ الكيمياءِ ورائحتُها=وماذا يحدُث وقتُها
فرائحةُ المعملُ في وجُودِنا=كالقبر المفتوحِ أمامُنا
فَدوماً يكونُ حالُنا	=والغاز صاعِدٌ هُنا
كالخائفينَ من بَطشهِ=وكأنهُ مُجرِماً هارِبا
أما عن الرسم الجميل=فلن نجد من دونِهِ بَديل
فنَحنُ فيهَ عباقِره	=وسأذكُرُ لكم الدليل
فنَحنُ نَرسِمُ الخطوط ساطِعه=ونجعلها مُتقاطِعه بِشكلٍ جميل 
نَرسِمُ الكُرسي بزاويه=والشمسُ تَغرُبُ في السبيل
ونَرسِمُ الشكلَ مُبعجراً=حتى لا يَكونَ لهُ مَثيل
وفي النهايةِ تُبخَثُ =درجاتُنا للصِفرِ القَليل
أهذا هو حقُنا؟؟فاشهدوا=لنا وثوابُكُم كَبير
فَنحنُ نُريدُ أن ننجح=بِمَجمُوعٍ وتقديررررر

[/poet]

----------


## أشجان الليل

:D:D:D


عزيزى...
تقول هذا وأنت في إعدادي.....:D


أنتظر قليلا وستندم على كل ما قلت:D :;):

----------


## peace

عزيزي
هل تريد مساعدة في هذه السنة

فانا ايضا في هندسة المطرية

وصدقني 
انها ليست صعبة كما تتصور

----------


## م. بسمة

يبدو عليكما الاحساس بالهندسه...
كما يبدو وانكما في مرحلة متقدمه عن اعدادي 
مثل ثالثه او بكالوريوس.. 
ولذا تشعرن بالمأساه...
ولكن تخيلي ان احدى صديقاتك في الكليه شافتك  في المنام ولما صحيت كتبتلك....
[poet font="Simplified Arabic,4,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=""]
كَتَبـتُ لَـكِ قَـصِيـــده=فَلاَّّ تَعُـدِيّها بَغِيـضّـهْ
ثُم إقـرأيـهـا بِـحِـكمـهْ=ولا تُسّـرِعِي النـُقْمَـهْ
وسـأبـدَأُ فِيـّها قَـائِـلـهْ=خَيرُ الفَـوَاتِحِ الهَـائِلـهْ
كُـلُ عَـامٍ وأنتِ سَـلِيمّـهْ=والحَياةْ مَعّاكِي حَلِيمّـهْ


كُـّنا مَـعـاً في الـثَانَويِـهْ=أمّا الآنَّ فَفِي الكُـلِيـهْ
تَـمَنْيـتُ لَـكِ أُمّـنِـيـهْ =حَققتِـيها ولِسّـهْ شِوَيهْ
ومَسِّكـتِ حَـرفُ الــT=ومَشّيـتيِّ وقُـلتِ لِيـهْ
والنْـاس تَـقُول فِـيهْ إيـهْ=يا عِـينيّ جَرىّ لَهاَ إيـِهْ


وحلِمتُلَـكِ حُلـمٌ خَطيـرْ=خَيرِ الَلهُمَ إجعَلَهُ خَيِـرْ
لِبْـس أبيَـض بَسْ كَبيِـرْ=وزَرايرُه مِنّ وَراهْ كَتِـيرْ
وجُنِينَهْ واسِعَهْ فِيها شَجـرْ=بِتِجريِّ فِيهَّا تِرمِيِّ حَجَرْ
في مَبنىَّ أصـفَر فِيهْ عَصَافِيرْ=وفِيلْ بِيركِنْ جَنب البييرْ


ومَشِّيتُ ورَّاكِـي جَايَّـهْ=فَسَمِـعتُ كَـلامٌ عَلَيّهْ!
سَـألونيِّ إيِّـهْ الجِـنْسيهْ؟=قُلتُلَهُمْ أنـا مَصـرِيـهْ
قَـالـوليِّ إنتِ في كُـلِيهْ؟=قُـلتُلَـهُمْ هَندَسِيــهْ
قَـالـوليِّ في الـمطريِّـهْ=قِسّــمُ المِعمَـارِيـهْ


قـلتلهم عرفـتوا منـينْ!!=هو إحِـنَا هِـنْا فِـينْ!
قَـالُـولِّي خُـشِيِّ يَـمِينْ=هتـلاقـي عَنـَبريِّـنْ
فِـيهُم عَـدَدْ ألـفَـيِّـنْ=كـانوا مُتَفَـوقِــينْ
وإحِـنَا بَقىَّ لِـْنا يَـومَينْ=أصـلِ إحِنَا مُهَندِسِينْ.. 


[/poet]..................................................  ............

:113:
يبقى انا حسيت بيكي ولا لاه......
بس يا رب تكوني معماريه علشان تكون عليكي القصيده ديه...


:104:

----------


## peace

لا مش معمارية
لكن اشجان اعتقد انها هي

----------


## م. بسمة

يا خساره....... :2:   :2: 
بس ده قسم عماره حلو وجميل خســـــــــــــــاره انك ما دخلتيهوش
:150:

----------


## أشجان الليل

:D
آه الحمد لله...
معماريه...
قويه ومفتريه:D

----------


## peace

امال لو شفتوا الميكانيكية
اسالوني مين هيه؟

----------


## م. بسمة

أهلا بيكي يا استاذه معماريه
حسيتي بمعنى القصيده ديه.........ولا يعني علشان مفتريه..
مــــــــــــــــــــــــا علينا من الحكايه ديه......اقبلي صداقتي المعماريه
بس مش كنتي تبقي في المطريه.
سلام...واعتبريني صديقتك المعماريه

----------


## م. بسمة

ماشي يا بيس
استني عليا.............وليكي القصيده الجايه

----------


## ابن اسكندريه

الله يخرب بيتك يا بهى قلبت عليه المواجع 

انا كمان اعدادى هندسه  بس الاسكندريه 

بس طلعت اخيب منكم كلكم كلكم انا اجلت السنه ديه

وبقيت زى البيت المخروبه

----------


## ابن اسكندريه

كان لازم يعنى 
تكتب القصيده ديه
آه منك ومن هندسة المطريه 

وكمان احلى واجمل تحيه للسنه الاعداديه 

اللى انا هقضى فيها ان شاء الله السنه ديه والسنه الجايه إهئ إهئ

داتى خيبه على خيبتى القويه

يا رتنى كنت التزمت السنه ديه

----------


## م. بسمة

اهلا بيك يا ابن اسكندريه في المجموعه الهندسيه
وارجو الله ان تكمل في العام القادم تلك السنه الدراسيه
وادينا ادينالك خلفيه......
واوعى اسمع منك كلمت يخرب بيتك ديه
افرض السما مفتوحه فوقيه..........ولا علشان اجلت السنه ديه!!!
سلاااااااااااام يا ابن اسكندريه

----------


## أشجان الليل

:D:D

----------


## م. بسمة

أهلا بيكي يا اشجان مره تانيه 
:confused: :D: confused:
بس الحقيقي اني مش فاهمه 
:D  :3:  :D

----------


## MORAEKIP

سلام لشباب الهندسة
 ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes:: 
و أجدع سلام لشباب هندسة المطرية
 :;):  :;):  :;): 
وسلام أجدع منهم لشباب بكالريوس العماره واللي لسه بيفكروا في أعدادي
 :3:  :3:  :3: 
وسلام كبير قوي للناس اللي بتكتب شعر من ورانا
:confused::confused::confused:
وربنا يعدينا من الهندسة على خير
 :2:  :2:  :2:

----------


## م. بسمة

الله الله الله
هو ايه الي بيحصل هنا
ومين ده الي جه عندنا
سلام كبير و انتم وانا
بارحب بيك ...جانا الهنا  جانا الهنا

----------


## MORAEKIP

الله يخليك يا باشا
ده أحنا هندسة المطريه زي بعض
وسيظل شعارنا دائما وأبدا 
بيب بيب مطرية - بيب بيب بيب مطرية - بيب بيب بيب بيب مطرية
 :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:

----------


## أشجان الليل

يا سلام....
ها نعمل منتخب هنا واللا ايه؟؟؟
:D


ياللا كل واحد يروح قاعته...

هنا قاعة الشعر مش الانتخابات ::rolleyes::

----------


## MORAEKIP

:23: 
بيب بيب مطرية
 :23: 
بيب بيب بيب مطرية
 :23: 
بيب بيب بيب بيب مطرية
 :23: 
بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب مطرية
 :22:

----------


## أشجان الليل

ما فيش فايده يعني؟؟؟


طيب...
خدوا كلكم..


:41:
 :52: 
 :53: 
 :94: 
 :96: 
:101:
:120:
:140:
:176:



خلاص بقى:D

----------


## م. بسمة

طييييييييييييب هيههه
بيب بيب مطرية - 



بيب بيب بيب مطرية -




 بيب بيب بيب بيب مطرية


:87: 
:8: :8: :8:

----------


## peace

فين القصيدة اللي وعديتني بيها
ولا عشان احنا غلابة بتوع ميكانيكا

----------


## أشجان الليل

:D

كووووووووووسه..:D

أصل هى نفسها تدخل عماره:D

----------


## م. بسمة

> :D
> 
> كووووووووووسه..
> 
> أصل هى نفسها تدخل عماره:D


نفسها!!!!!!!!!!!
أحب أعرفك بنفسي...
انا باشموهندسه الا 61 يوم
 :3:  :3:  :3: 




> فين القصيدة اللي وعديتني بيها
> ولا عشان احنا غلابة بتوع ميكانيكا


حاضر من عنيه بس اديني حبة معلومات عن الحاجات الي عندكم علشان انا ماعرفش حد منكم!!!!
هاستنى منك مواقف وهالفقلها قصيده :1: 
 :;):

----------


## أشجان الليل

مش قلتي إنك في إعدادي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



معذرة والله..
العتب على النظر...


أنت كده أكبر منى بسنه... ::rolleyes:: 


ومن سن الأخ مريكب :Cool:

----------


## م. بسمة

ولا يهمك يا ستي :;): 
الفكره اني كنت هاعملها بالتتابع من اعدادي لبكالوريوس

مش عاوزه حاجه في العماره انتي بقى :D

----------


## أشجان الليل

عاوزه عفرييييييييييييييييييييييييته :2:

----------

